# What the heck is up with MySpace???



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone else having problems with them lately? I've been getting "unexpected errors" all the flippin' time!  I must have just generated about 40 trouble messages! LOL!

Ideas?


----------



## Kreth (Feb 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Anyone else having problems with them lately? I've been getting "unexpected errors" all the flippin' time!  I must have just generated about 40 trouble messages! LOL!
> 
> Ideas?


You must not have forwarded all of those bulletins from Tom about MySpace closing your account...


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2008)

Kreth said:


> You must not have forwarded all of those bulletins from Tom about MySpace closing your account...


Tom can kiss my ... :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Feb 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Tom can kiss my ... :uhyeah:


I bet you still have him your top friends. :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 12, 2008)

Kreth said:


> I bet you still have him your top friends. :uhyeah:


Yeah, who doesn't? What kind of stalker psychopath is he, anyway? :lol2:


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 12, 2008)

shesulsa said:


> Yeah, who doesn't? What kind of stalker psychopath is he, anyway? :lol2:



I don't, I deleted him! 

I was having problems with the site over the weekend at different times.  It was giving me the same errors.


----------



## tellner (Feb 12, 2008)

I haven't noticed any problems lately.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 12, 2008)

I do not check mine enough to even notice.


----------



## Carol (Feb 12, 2008)

It was giving me some errors over the weekend as well.  The errors seemed to be transient though...I tried loading a page once and it errored out..I tried again and the command went through.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 12, 2008)

Carol Kaur said:


> It was giving me some errors over the weekend as well.  The errors seemed to be *transient* though...I tried loading a page once and it errored out..I tried again and the command went through.



That is the word.... LOL  That was my experience too!


----------

